# Nice Hiawatha



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 16, 2017)

Did anyone on here score this beautiful bike? I thought it would have went for more. On IPad, someone put the picture up please. Kinda upset, love this thing.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/272516304979?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 17, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> View attachment 411137







Thanks for the pic(s) @WetDogGraphix
Without them threads like this are useless after the listings disappear.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 17, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 411138
> Thanks for the pic(s) @WetDogGraphix
> Without them threads like this are useless after the listings disappear.




I try, it seems some have trouble posting them from some tablets....got nothing better to do......


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 17, 2017)

Like that one a lot!!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 17, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> I try, it seems some have trouble posting them from some tablets....got nothing better to do......


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 17, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 411138
> Thanks for the pic(s) @WetDogGraphix
> Without them threads like this are useless after the listings disappear.




I usually save the image when on iphone or ipad then upload here, but I think "copy" might work:

http://www.dummies.com/consumer-electronics/tablets/ipad/how-to-save-web-pictures-on-the-ipad/


----------



## Boris (Jan 17, 2017)

One of the few Shelby's that I really like, because it's not over the top. This one is a beautiful example. Wrong parts easy enough to change. Price wasn't over the top either.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 17, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> I usually save the image when on iphone or ipad then upload here, but I think "copy" might work:
> 
> http://www.dummies.com/consumer-electronics/tablets/ipad/how-to-save-web-pictures-on-the-ipad/



Cool tip, I'll try it next time. I thought I tried copy before and couldn't, maybe I was doing it wrong.


----------



## Kato (Jan 18, 2017)

Nobody here...........? That was a really kool bike.
I made an early run but limited funds / saving for another bike ended my bidding.


----------



## decotriumph (Jan 18, 2017)

I bought that one. I'll be picking it up on my next trip to Indy.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 18, 2017)

decotriumph said:


> I bought that one. I'll be picking it up on my next trip to Indy.



You lucky dog! It went for way cheaper than I thought, and you don't have to pay for shipping or have a stranger taking it apart and packing it? Good score dude, I'm jealous.


----------



## decotriumph (Jan 18, 2017)

When I saw it was in Indy, I was happy because I go up there a few times a year to visit family. I'm getting more hesitant to buy from guys I haven't already done business with if I need to have the bike shipped. I've had mostly good experiences but a few sour ones, too.


----------



## Kato (Jan 28, 2017)

This might go good with the bike     Tammy Clemens Midwest Pickers on Facebook has it for sale


----------

